
Do you really think people are going to keep putting time and effort into this? - jamesbritt
http://www.salon.com/2013/12/21/david_byrne_do_you_really_think_people_are_going_to_keep_putting_time_and_effort_into_this_if_no_one_is_making_any_money/
======
jamesbritt
Full title: _David Byrne: “Do you really think people are going to keep
putting time and effort into this, if no one is making any money?”_

